# San Marcos, TX part 2



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

*San Marcos, TX pictures part 2*

San Marcos, TX Part 2












































































































































































Cheers, 
Thanh

Link to part 1: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...society-houston-nash/51852-san-marcos-tx.html

Link to part 3: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../51855-san-marcos-tx-part-3-a.html#post387833


----------



## ttran (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice jobs, Thanh. I wish I could go.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

The weather was perfect that day too! I had a blast. 

Thanh


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pxs. I would love to visit this spot. It looks amazing.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I recommend it if you have a chance to go.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

I can't believe that the one week I'm gone out of town, people in the hobby come to San Marcos. I attend school here, and the river is quite scenic, I've wasted quite a few hours just chilling near it. Now I know who harvested at my harvesting spots for riccia, etc! And here I thought that it probably just got dislodged by random swimmers.

Next time someone comes down, should totally toss me a pm. I know a lot of good spots!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Francis Xavier said:


> I can't believe that the one week I'm gone out of town, people in the hobby come to San Marcos. I attend school here, and the river is quite scenic, I've wasted quite a few hours just chilling near it. Now I know who harvested at my harvesting spots for riccia, etc! And here I thought that it probably just got dislodged by random swimmers.
> 
> Next time someone comes down, should totally toss me a pm. I know a lot of good spots!


It would be great if you can take us there! More spots! We might do another trip. definitely hit you up on that. Will be on a small scale. We have a member that might be moving there for school soon so we are going to need your help and his. artyman:


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Francis Xavier said:


> I can't believe that the one week I'm gone out of town, people in the hobby come to San Marcos. I attend school here, and the river is quite scenic, I've wasted quite a few hours just chilling near it. Now I know who harvested at my harvesting spots for riccia, etc! And here I thought that it probably just got dislodged by random swimmers.
> 
> Next time someone comes down, should totally toss me a pm. I know a lot of good spots!


Do you know where the crypts are?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bhushan, they are downstream remember!!! =] haha


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

haha , John, I need your help setting up my other growout tank!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

What crypt species specifically were you looking for? I can probably hunt it down, me and a botanist friend are always in search of finding new plants there. Another good spot for plants is actually in New Braunfels, a little bit south of San Marcos. Unfortunately a lot of the "pretty" plants here are illegal to possess, let alone sell. Fortunately most of those grow too big for Aquariums anyway, you could probably use water hydro to purify water almost as efficiently as a filter, and due to it's biomass it actually makes good mulch. From the photos it looks like you guys missed some of the hugely overgrown spots with nothing but water hydro choking out all existence.

The first time I found riccia there I couldn't believe it, I thought I was tripping. Something along the lines of "nah, couldn't be..." since the riccia found in San Marcos is actually a little bit different than "typical" riccia I noticed. It tends to be greener, and more brittle, or stringier I guess would be a better way to put it. I think in general it looks a lot healthier than most riccia I've seen before, not quite as "flat" in it's formation, and when it really starts growing it forms big bulbs and usually latches onto the side walls with mosses to the point where it seems like the mosses and the riccia form a kind of symbiotic relationship. The Riccia stays in place by 'rooting' / entangling with the moss and absorbs most of the sunlight, shading the moss and allowing the moss to grow more by not being in direct sunlight. In most areas around the university you won't find the more wanted mosses for Aquariums without riccia also being present, since the sun light is just too intensive in general. Without something to shade it, the area isn't very good for moss. Finding terrestrial mosses here is damn near improbable.


----------

